# 3D Vision Braucht man wirklich 120 hz



## Sanger (26. September 2010)

Hey ne kleine Frage zum 3d Vision Kit
Kann ich nicht einfach einen 60 hz Bildschirm nehmen denn 30 bilder reichen doch eigendlich aus. Also meine frage kann ich das 3d Vision Kit mit einem 60 hz Monitor irgendwie betreiben.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. September 2010)

kurz gesagt ja
mit weniger muss man sonst mit 30fps auskommen,das ist mehr als flimmern,was die dinger sowiso tun.


----------



## (R)ed (26. September 2010)

Ja denn das Nvidia Paket ist exakt auf diese Wiederholungsrate des Bildschirms ausgelegt.
Was mein Vorposter gesagt hat stimmt nicht ganz da die Fps auch bei einem 120 Hz Bildschirm auf 30 fallen können der Bildschirm zeigt nur konstant seine Hertzzahl an und übertragt die Framezahl die er von der Grafikkarte erhält.
Würde man nun 3D-VisionKit an einem 60 Hz Schirm nutzen käme es zu einer halbierung der effektiven Hertzzahl auf dem Bildschirm auf 30 Hz und dies würde nicht nur zu einem Flimmern sondern bedingt durch die Brille zu kurzen Schwarzbildern führen die so extrem störend bis unspielbar reichen.


----------



## Dunzen (26. September 2010)

Um zu erkären warum:

Um 3D darzustellen müssen doppelt so viel Bilder als normal angezeigt werden, bedeutet der Bildschirm muss doppelt so schnell als bei normaler Ansicht Bilder projezieren.


----------



## Sanger (26. September 2010)

Also kann man mit einem 60 hz bildschirm theoretisch das 3d kit benutzen aber man bekommt ab und zu Schwarzbilder die extrem stören ??? Soweit richtig ?
Und ihr würdet es also nicht empfehlen sich ein 3d kit ohne 120 hz bildschirm zuzulegen?


----------



## Domowoi (26. September 2010)

Nein, ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob man das überhaupt jemandem empfehlen sollte... Bedenke Du brauchst auch die doppelte Hardware. Und die gesundheitlichen Langzeitauswirkungen sind noch nicht volkomen aufgeklärt was es Meiner Meinung nach bei dem Preis einfach uninterressant macht.


----------



## Sanger (26. September 2010)

Also meine Hardware denke ich mal reicht für 3d Vision aus nur einen 380€ bildschirm und ein 120 € 3D kit sind mir zu teuer. Wenn ich aber nur das 3D Kit benutzen könnte wäre das in ordnung.


Phenom II 940 @3,5 Ghz | Gtx 470 @700 | Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 | 4*2 GB DDR 2 800 Ram | Creative X-Fi Titanium | HD502HJ Raid0


----------



## mixxed_up (26. September 2010)

Sanger schrieb:


> Also kann man mit einem 60 hz bildschirm theoretisch das 3d kit benutzen aber man bekommt ab und zu Schwarzbilder die extrem stören ??? Soweit richtig ?
> Und ihr würdet es also nicht empfehlen sich ein 3d kit ohne 120 hz bildschirm zuzulegen?




Es geht ganz einfach nicht, die 3D Vision Software lässt es ohne 120Hz Bildschirm nicht zu. Von daher erübrigt sich die Frage.


----------



## (R)ed (26. September 2010)

Das war nur ein theoretisches Beispiel wie es aussehen würde an einem 60 Hz Monitor, das 3D-kit lässt die Darstellung gar nicht zu. Über Gesundheitliche Risiken sollte man sich glaub ich keine Sorgen machen ansonsten währe das normale Nutzen eines Monitors schon gefährlich schädlich.

Vielleicht ist in den Tiefen des Internets auch ein modifizierter 3D-Treiber vorhanden mit dem man es auf einem 60 Hz Monitor abspielen kann, jedoch bleibt noch die Hürde des DVI-D kabels das benötigt wird und da fallen viele ältere Bildschirme weg.

Man benötigt übrigens nicht 2 Grafikarten um die nötige Leistung herauszubekommen, eine übertaktete Nvidia GTX 460 oder ab 470 alle reicht aus um die Leistung zu bekommen, manche Einstellungen muss man bei der GTX 460 zurückfahren.

3D fähige Bildschirme kosten nur so 350€ und mit dem ASUS VG236H, 23", 1920x1080 für etwa 450€ erhält man das 3D-VisionKit sogar dazu.
Bei den Testwerten wie Reaktionszeit auf unter 10 ms und einem Inputlag der unter 2 ms ist, und einer fast gleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung ist er meiner Meinung nach im oberen Leistungsfeld.

Hier eine Liste aller derzeit im Internet erhältlicher 1920x1080/1920x1200 Bildschirme:1920x1080_3D-Monitor_1920x1200

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Superwip (26. September 2010)

> jedoch bleibt noch die Hürde des DVI-D kabels das benötigt wird


 
Seid wann wird für 3D Vision ein DVI-D Kabel benötigt?


----------



## (R)ed (27. September 2010)

Seitdem man ein 120 Hz Signal übertragen muss und das schafft nur das DVI-D Kabel und ein HDMI 1.4 Kabel, da im PC Bereich das DVI Kabel benutzt wird ist es die einzige Möglichkeit ein solches Signal zu übertragen. Jeder 120Hz Monitor ist deswegen auf DVI-D ausgebaut und ab der


----------

